# I got a baby betta! :)



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been trying to convince my parents to let me save a baby betta. Today they said yes, so i went and pick this little guy/girl up. She was the only one moving. I'm not sure the gender, but i'm pretty sure she's/he's either a comb tail or crown tail. THIS ISN'T HER PERMANENT HOME! My bathroom is getting redone so when it's finished in going to make a planted tank and keep her in there . I keep on calling it a her, but her back fin is longer than the other babies there so idk. Anyways, i'm feeding her these tiny pellets i bought for Emiko when he was a baby and dried bloodworms. She's acting like a normal baby betta right now and is eating great. She has already had 2 pellets and 1 1/2 bloodworms. I have frozen brine shrimp in the freezer. Should i be feeding her that? How so often should i change her water. She in temporarily being kept in Marina betta it 1/2 gallon. Any advice is appreciated!









She had barely any water in her cup when i got her. In this pic i had just added some more water.









This pic shows her colors well.









Shows how small she is compared to my thumb.


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

What a cutie!!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you! :]


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Pretty baby


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would put him/her in a heated tank. at about 80 degrees. You can feed her frozen foodsIf you're going to feed her pellets I would try New Life Spectrum Growth formula. If they're too big then crush them up.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

S/he is very cute!


----------

